
Show HN: Truple – Transform your needs into real life experiences - chetan3100
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.truple.customer
======
chetan3100
Truple is the social engagement platform to find help & make connections by
engaging with people nearby. Users post their needs to find interested people
near their location to connect & engage with.

The platform can be used to: 1) Ask for Help 2) Send an open invitation 3)
Participate in giveaways

We live in a world with infinite opportunity, but limited resources. The more
we share, the longer we can expect to inhabit this world. Truple enables
people to connect with each other & share help.

Really interested in hearing thoughts & feedback from the community...AMA
Thanks

------
Karsan60
Can user from another location see my post ? The idea is promising, how will
others see my post?

~~~
chetan3100
Once a user posts any need, other "relevant" users get a notification about it
(especially who are around that area)... Even users will get notifications if
they've selected a particular tag used in a post as "interests"...

If both cases are not present, then anytime user from other location can
navigate to the location of post and see your requirement...

~~~
Karsan60
Oh nice. Wouldn't want to give my location away.

------
priyankay
Looks interesting, is my phone number going to be visible?

~~~
chetan3100
Neither user nor any phone number will be visible on the platform...User can
have conversation with other user only it he / she has some purpose defined in
the mind... So creating a post specifying anyone's need is mandatory...Once
posted, only user profile (without any contact details) will be visible so
that other person must understand he's/she's not talking to a robot...

If user can reach out to fellow users who can help him/her and they can
communicate over chat or comment, I think that will be the biggest benefit for
the user...

------
karthikcv
Neat UI. Loved the map icons.

------
rohitharlalka
The app looks great

------
kamleshkarwande
Nice concept

